# What u think about the....



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

what u think about the jgycustoms turbo kit they sell for the sr20de? 

GOOD 
BAD?

How much PSi you think you can push with that on a stock engine.
How much hp to the wheels you think id be pushing?
How much HP to the wheels does the stock us sr20de (95+) have?

Thanks

The kit is on http://www.jgycustoms.com/


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It's a basic kit, I don't know what else 2 say.

It's good for what it is, considering it uses many JDM original car parts.

I'll push around 7 psi and 200 whp IIRC. Stock, we're around 120-125, but usually around 120 I believe. A couple of oddballs do show up occasionally


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I have heard nothing but good things about jgycustom. It's a great cheap way to start boosting, like Vodka said, you get around 230hp, 200whp. If you want turbo, it's a good deal, if you want some major hp (300hp+) I would look elsewhere. After I finish my suspension this is what I'm saving up for.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

There is a 12 second 1/4 slip on right below where they sell that turbo kit... that isnt from that turbo kit is it?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks like it is. ive seen low 13 second time slips w/people using stock turbo kits before.


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

That setup can't be beat for the price! A quick spooling, high quality turbo kit for around $2000! All I can say is damn!!!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, I plan on buying that kit VERY soon here. I just need to get some drivetrain issues outta the way. The T-25 that the kit comes with should be good for about 10psi(safely). With stock boost and some good airflow and cams and stuff, I'd say you'd be putting down a smidge over 200whp.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you still need a JWT ecu with that...................


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

oh yeah, and that


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey what about the FMAX turbo kit ?

Nissan FMAX Kit

The Nissan FMAX Kit comes complete with:

FMAX High-Carbon Cast-Steel Turbo Manifold:
1 year warranty against cracking 
Available in thermocoated finish

Closed-Loop Mandrel Bent Downpipe:
Slip-notched closed-loop wastegate design eliminates cracking 
Bolts onto factory catalytic converter 
16 gauge mild steel (thermal barrier available) 
Flex pipe standard for some applications

Intercooler Piping:
2" and 2.5" 16 gauge mandrel bent mild steel, 
Finish color matched to application

Intake Pipe:
3" 16 gauge mandrel bent mild steel 
Maintains crank case ventilation in closed-loop operation

T3/T4E Hybrid Turbocharger:
A/R and compressor wheel profiles can be custom made to fit order 
A Turbonetics T3\T4 is standard unless otherwise noted 
Tial 35mm External Wastegate 
Jim Wolf Technology Tuned ECU ( Sold Seperately )

Intercooler:
Intercooler core with 99% charge-side efficiency comes standard

Air Filter:
A K&N filtercharger comes standard 

HKS Racing Bypass Valve:
Completely discharges excess boost pressure to eliminate compressor surge

Jim Wolfe Tuned ECU (sold separately)

Nissan 370CC Fuel Injectors:
4 New primary fuel injectors that drop into place without major modifications

Options:
Ball Bearing Update
Aquamist Water Injection System
MSD 550CC (50LB/HR) Primary Fuel Injectors
MSD 756CC (72 LB/HR) Primary Fuel Injectors
New Turbine Housing With Larger A/R 
TIAL 40MM Wastegate
Exhaust Thermocoating

i was thinking about buying this but first a few things and of the Options what would any one take and add to there kit? and also im about to hit 100,000 miles in like 2 weeks by the time i get this it will be around 102,500 or so give or take has anyone put a turbo kit this close to these many miles or has more and if anyone used the FMAX TURBO KIT how is it?
Next has anyone seen this turbo kit for less or something else that is better in preformance & money thanks for the hleps


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

o shit i for got one more thing HP how much will this give to me and if i want to up grade for hp what do i do get a bigger turbo?i want @ least 300+w. out hurting the stock tranny


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

the turbo kit im talking about is half the price of an FMAX! lol


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

well sr20Weller how much is and what does it have? cuz if its good ill look @ it


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

go to http://www.jgycustoms.com/ 

and click turbo kits... its raound $2300 with JWT ECU!!!


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

ok its owning me w.the JWT ECU


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

ok then what about the HOTSHOT Turbo Kit I mean shit its good.. but still have to buy the ecu..ill buy it still no prob: and aonthing to i heard somethin about spraying intercool w/nitrous and freezing it and giving you more HP.. is that true


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Hotshotnissan said:


> *o shit i for got one more thing HP how much will this give to me and if i want to up grade for hp what do i do get a bigger turbo?i want @ least 300+w. out hurting the stock tranny *


Heh, you're DEFINITELY not gonna be able to push 300whp on the stock tranny. That thing will fly apart the first time you floor 1st gear. Probably not even push 200whp unless you get lucky.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

the motor will hold it tho


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

sr20dWeLLER said:


> *the motor will hold it tho  *


Hell yeah, that would be like a brisk sunday walk around the mall for the SR20.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

so u are saying that motor will hold it i know it will so will the hotshot turbo kit be ok for the tranny? ok what do i need to do to get the tranny to hold 300+


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

ok fu*** it im just gonna buy the FWD Sr20DET Nissan BlueBird Motors. 
205hp @ 10psi 
Max Stock Boost 16psi = 280hp
Most Engines have about 25,000 Kilometers. Includes:
Engine, Trans, ECU & Wiring Harness.
Price: 2,500
www.importintelligence.com that where i found this is there any other place that sell the whole motor and everything i know about jgy customs there good but any where else


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

the sr20 tranny will handle 200hp and 300hp with some tlc....my ga16 tranny held 200hp


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

If you plan on racing with 200+hp, you're tranny will be shot in no time. You can have the tranny case welded and the gears cryo-treated and shot peened for extra strength. It should hold about 250hp with that. If you really want, you can order a PAR gearset from Australia for about $3,000. I've heard those gears hold up to 600hp.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Hotshotnissan said:


> *ok fu*** it im just gonna buy the FWD Sr20DET Nissan BlueBird Motors.
> 205hp @ 10psi
> Max Stock Boost 16psi = 280hp
> Most Engines have about 25,000 Kilometers. Includes:
> ...


The SR20DET puts out 205hp on 7psi, not 10.


----------

